# What Lighting Should I Buy?



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have the 90 Gallon planted tank running on turtle lighting and random T8 lighting systems. I want to eliminate the top portion and get a nicer T5 lighting fixture. So here is my question.

I would buy 1 of these 2:
ZooMed Quad T5HO Lighting Fixture - 
(THIS FIXTURE HOLDS 4 BULBS) @ 54 watts per bulb
$165 - Bulbs NOT included









Or,

SolarXtreme T5HO Lighting
(THIS FIXTURE HOLDS 2 BULBS) @ 54 watts per bulb
$140 - Bulbs Included









I am actually buying the 48" version to everything. I was wondering if the SolarXtreme was worth it to have over the ZooMed or if my best bet would be to get the 4 bulb fixture instead of DeepBlues 2 bulb version. It sounds like a stupid question but if the Solar works 10 times better, than id rather have that. But wouldn't 54 watt bulbs be the same? The LPS is trying to sell me on a $400 4 bulb Deep Blue Pro fixtures.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

More details of tank please. (you plan on co2? ferting? ) Height of tank. Length of tank.

1st pic states 24", but I assume you'd be getting the 48" version? If not, I'd suggest getting a light that is the same length of the tank.

Depending on height, you'll be at high light for the 2 bulb, or super high with the four. High or Super High essentially means, it's easier to grow algae if tank isn't balanced between light/co2/ferts. Search for "High Tech Tanks". They are fun (expensive) and once esstablished, anything grows like weeds in it.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

FishFlow said:


> More details of tank please. (you plan on co2? ferting? ) Height of tank. Length of tank.
> 
> 1st pic states 24", but I assume you'd be getting the 48" version? If not, I'd suggest getting a light that is the same length of the tank.
> 
> Depending on height, you'll be at high light for the 2 bulb, or super high with the four. High or Super High essentially means, it's easier to grow algae if tank isn't balanced between light/co2/ferts. Search for "High Tech Tanks". They are fun (expensive) and once esstablished, anything grows like weeds in it.


Like I said above, Im buying the 48" version to anything I buy. It is a 90 Gallon planted tank with the dimensions: 48x18x24. It is fertilized and im not Co2'ing the tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The quad-bulb T5HO fixture is major overkill for a FW planted tank - the quads are typically used for reef setups. With that being said, I've heard of people building Iwugami-style tanks (ground cover, high light demands) with quads.

In addition, when buying a fixture with bulbs included, make sure it's a freshwater bulb configuration (typically one 6500K and one 5500K), otherwise they usually ship in a default marine configuration, which includes a 10,000K (actinic) bulb which will be useless for freshwater applications.

Let us know which one you choose!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> The quad-bulb T5HO fixture is major overkill for a FW planted tank - the quads are typically used for reef setups. With that being said, I've heard of people building Iwugami-style tanks (ground cover, high light demands) with quads.
> 
> In addition, when buying a fixture with bulbs included, make sure it's a freshwater bulb configuration (typically one 6500K and one 5500K), otherwise they usually ship in a default marine configuration, which includes a 10,000K (actinic) bulb which will be useless for freshwater applications.
> 
> Let us know which one you choose!


Thank you very much for your words! I almost bought a quad ZooMed fixture. I dot know much on bulbs and the LPS apways wants to take advantage of unknowing customers. Jut because of your comment. Im going to buy the dual light fixture and not the Deep Blue. The guy did mention it comes with the actinic 10000K bulb and another 6000K bulb. 

I will buy the dual ZooMed fixture and buy my own ZooMed bulbs. Any suggestion on the 2 bulbs i should buy? Are the 6500 & 5000 proper for a planted? By the way, thanks Gizmo!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

6700K or less is ideal for plants. The Kelvin rating refers to the type of light emitted - actinic is more of a blue, while 5500K (i.e. "grow bulbs") are more reddish. The lower the Kelvin the better for plants, but the higher the Kelvin the brighter the tank. That's why I used to use a 6700K and a 5500K. But two 6700K bulbs would really showcase the tank and be good for plants.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> 6700K or less is ideal for plants. The Kelvin rating refers to the type of light emitted - actinic is more of a blue, while 5500K (i.e. "grow bulbs") are more reddish. The lower the Kelvin the better for plants, but the higher the Kelvin the brighter the tank. That's why I used to use a 6700K and a 5500K. But two 6700K bulbs would really showcase the tank and be good for plants.


I bought the Dual ZooMed fixture. I bought 1 bulb so far. I havent mounted them yet but am researching which next bulb i should buy. Why do companies claim that plants like lower kelvin bulbs. They say plants like 5000 kelvin.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would have gotten the 4-bulb fixture. I agree that running the 4 bulbs of T5HO is a tad much without CO2, but I would probably disconnect 1-2 bulbs in the middle. The larger fixture provides a wider footprint over your tank as this tank is pretty deep and a 2 bulb fixture will not provide equal lighting front to back. Most of my lights are custom made wide fixtures that will easily hold 6-8 bulbs but only have 2-3 electrical connections for bulbs in them. Equal lighting will be your biggest issue and you will have to plant your plants according to the light level of a given area.

The lighting range for plants is 5000-10000k. ANY bulb within that range will grow plants and you will not notice any growth differences no matter what you pick. The difference is what you see. Different kelvin, different look. I use 6000k mid-day and 10000k bulbs on my planted tanks.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> I would have gotten the 4-bulb fixture. I agree that running the 4 bulbs of T5HO is a tad much without CO2, but I would probably disconnect 1-2 bulbs in the middle. The larger fixture provides a wider footprint over your tank as this tank is pretty deep and a 2 bulb fixture will not provide equal lighting front to back. Most of my lights are custom made wide fixtures that will easily hold 6-8 bulbs but only have 2-3 electrical connections for bulbs in them. Equal lighting will be your biggest issue and you will have to plant your plants according to the light level of a given area.
> 
> The lighting range for plants is 5000-10000k. ANY bulb within that range will grow plants and you will not notice any growth differences no matter what you pick. The difference is what you see. Different kelvin, different look. I use 6000k mid-day and 10000k bulbs on my planted tanks.


I know what you mean with wider footprints and shadowing but I think it looks good with the shadows and i also have fish that prefer darker areas. Thank you for your comments! I am considering getting 2 Ultra Sun bulbs that are both 6,500K vs having 1 - 6500K and 1 - 5000K. I want a lot of light in the middle and think it will look better than a pinkish bulb.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Brian757 said:


> I am considering getting 2 Ultra Sun bulbs that are both 6,500K vs having 1 - 6500K and 1 - 5000K. I want a lot of light in the middle and think it will look better than a pinkish bulb.


+1
Good choice, to be honest I never liked the 6700K-5500K bulb combo I was using (too reddish and dim), but did it for the sake of my plants.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

So I have installed the fixture.
Some of my thoughts:
1) I would CERTAINLY not need a 4 bulb fixture.
2) The 2 6500K bulbs are amazing to showcase my tank
3) My tank is finally topless! I love it!!
Heres a few pictures, I will post pictures later of the fixtures on.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is a Side by Side comparison of before and after:

BEFORE:









AFTER:









BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

It really brings out the color of my Cichlids!










And I like that it flips up. I can perform maintenance on my tank now without having to remove a lid and all of my fixtures! I am now in love with my tank. Thinking about starting a 120GAL...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks great. Now, consider CO2 or else all that extra light will be wasted....

And, when rooting around in the tank, watch out for sun burns from the lights if you leave them on.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Looks great. Now, consider CO2 or else all that extra light will be wasted....
> 
> And, when rooting around in the tank, watch out for sun burns from the lights if you leave them on.


Can I do a CO2 system that can maintain a 90GAL? Also, I don't want to pay refills every week. Why would it be wasted? Won't the plants still grow with that lighting?

Haha, I need the color. I'm getting pale anyway. I will get one tan arm, and one pale one.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

plants that aren't high light need additional ferts(co2 possibly) to help them use the extra light they will receive or algae and even the dreaded BBA could take hold.My anacharis grows some fuzz mostly due to strength of light.I had(still have little,but much less)BBA as I now try to add ferts to my 180 while still trying to keep trates around 40.Sometimes I'm blown away with trate build up.I'll guess(seems logical) that's why water changes(large) are a part of a good fert program.I could probably benefit from co2 also(I'll go rob a bank tomorrow!) *r2*r2*r2


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> plants that aren't high light need additional ferts(co2 possibly) to help them use the extra light they will receive or algae and even the dreaded BBA could take hold.My anacharis grows some fuzz mostly due to strength of light.I had(still have little,but much less)BBA as I now try to add ferts to my 180 while still trying to keep trates around 40.Sometimes I'm blown away with trate build up.I'll guess(seems logical) that's why water changes(large) are a part of a good fert program.I could probably benefit from co2 also(I'll go rob a bank tomorrow!) *r2*r2*r2


Haha! I know! I used to play paintball so I have 4 good sized cans from what I used to play with. I have 2 steel CO2 canisters and 2 nitrous canisters that are both fiber wrapped(So these two are out of the question.) But CO2 was expensive then and Im sure it is now.
I just grabbed them out of my closet. They both have On/Off valves but the guage was connected to my gun. My Nitrous tanks have guages though. But CO2 is wet and wouldn't go in a fiber wrapped tank.


One says 1.25# which in turn means 1.25 pounds which = 20 Oz.
The smaller one says 12 Oz.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

For a good paintball CO2 setup:
Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos

Plants will grow better with elevated fertilizer levels, injected CO2, and high light (so-called "high tech" tanks). You have one of the three elements now. Without the other two, the excess light in your tank cannot be fully utilized by the plants and might cause an algae outbreak or, at the very least, just be wasted energy.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> For a good paintball CO2 setup:
> Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos
> 
> Plants will grow better with elevated fertilizer levels, injected CO2, and high light (so-called "high tech" tanks). You have one of the three elements now. Without the other two, the excess light in your tank cannot be fully utilized by the plants and might cause an algae outbreak or, at the very least, just be wasted energy.


Ah, gotcha. Well, underneath my substrate is 5 Seachem Flourish tabs. I do use ferts but haven't ventured into CO2 yet.. I also use the lighting for showcasing rather than just for plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

8000 K headlights.If some of us weren't out of control(with fish)already! NICE!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> 8000 K headlights.If some of us weren't out of control(with fish)already! NICE!


Haha! I made a joke to my girlfriend that Im changing out the lighting on both hobbies, because Im actually changing out my lighting to 6000K on my truck. The 8000K isnt bright enough; its too blue. So my second hobby has the T5 HO System now, just waiting for that 6K kit to arrive. Thanks!

Sad to say this but my primary hobby put me about $10,000 in. Vehicles are an expensive hobby. Thats why I came here! I was hoping that tanking would steer me from the expenses, but I quickly found out, their not too far from the same


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol, same here. Same conclusion. I will say, when you physically can no longer fit another tank in the house, the spending levels out a bit. lol.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha! Oh don't scare me. I'm hoping this will subside once I finish up the tank. I just need to buy more plants to fill in the back, CO2 system?!, surface fan... oh crapp!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

if there alive your never done!Did you fill your gas tank today?You'll fill it again!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya know I started this hobby as a way to help me stop smoking. Not only did it help but I discovered that I spend just as much if not more on the tanks. Good thing is its for the betterment of them instead.

In any case if you have wall open you can place a tank. Then eventually youll go vertical with it and setup a rack or seven


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> if there alive your never done!Did you fill your gas tank today?You'll fill it again!


Haha! Touché!! I meant more of big spending. Like on my truck, I want to buy a solid front axle and new steel bumpers. That equipment alone would cost around $6000. Haha, but upkeep costs go without saying. I just hope I can find a stopping point!  Although, it seems like a black hole..


----------



## kfaust07 (Oct 19, 2012)

Both seem to be pretty decent but if I had to choose I'd probably go for Aquasun. My personal preference of choice is LED Lighting due to the fact that LED Lights are more advance in regards to technology, very efficient light source, and can be very energy efficient as well as being budget friendly.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

kfaust07 said:


> Both seem to be pretty decent but if I had to choose I'd probably go for Aquasun. My personal preference of choice is LED Lighting due to the fact that LED Lights are more advance in regards to technology, very efficient light source, and can be very energy efficient as well as being budget friendly.


Yeah. I ended up with the Aquasun. LEDs are nice but expensive in the beginning. They usually pay themselves back in electricity costs in the long run. Although, for my budget, T5 fixtures are better cuz LEDs aren't a good source of heat, etc. LEDs are usually better for saltwater environments with coral. High end LEDs can support freshwater tanks but are $$$$


----------

